# Frame hits



## Barryeverson (Dec 26, 2019)

So after setting up and shooting my Scout LT a few times I've come to the conclusion that OTT is far more comfortable than TTF . I have had 3 frame hits so far .. is there a guide on how to avoid this or is it just repetition and experience ? I'm using the full original bands that come with the Scout LT and what's most comfortable is a butterfly pull .. but it there a draw style that helps gain accuracy more than another that I can work on for a while first ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Barryeverson said:


> So after setting up and shooting my Scout LT a few times I've come to the conclusion that OTT is far more comfortable than TTF . I have had 3 frame hits so far .. is there a guide on how to avoid this or is it just repetition and experience ? I'm using the full original bands that come with the Scout LT and what's most comfortable is a butterfly pull .. but it there a draw style that helps gain accuracy more than another that I can work on for a while first ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-32-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits-part-1/

https://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-31-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits-part-2/


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I am relatively new to slingshots. Frame hits seem inevitable and, sadly, in direct proportion to the slingshot's value. Thus, I never get frame hits on my Trumarks or modified Daisy F-16s. On the other hand, I have two hand-made slingshots from Mako Pat. I had a dramatic frame hit on one and managed to patch it up w. some wood putty. The other is patiently waiting for me until I improve me shooting skills. I had a bunch of frame hits on my A+ Kit Fox Hybrid. Fortunately, it is a very sturdy slingshot and repairable with some sandpaper and polyurethane. I spent hours working on a Moorhammer, cutting, shaping, sanding, only to have 4 frame hits in a row indicating that the slingshot was never going to be shootable - that was some time-consuming kindling - but a lesson learned.

For me, frame hits are usually the result of collapsed form or rushing the shot. Other than the Moorhammer - which was a result of my lack of design and woodworking skills.

To summarize - I guess my advice is to get a cheap wire frame, band it with some flat bands, and practice good form.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

I have only been shooting SlingShots for about 10 days, but when I started I was getting hand hits. "OUCH" :cursin:

I immediately came to the forum and learned it was the way I was pinching the pouch in front of the ammo which resulted in the speed bump effect.

I corrected the way I was holding the ammo in the pouch and no more hand or frame hits. :twocents:


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Unfortunately we've all had them starting out. I would suggest a cheap frame and plenty of practice just starting out.

There is a ton of info out there but to sum it up, pinch the ammo itself, not in front of it. Twist the pouch 90 degrees to the frame and also, make sure you're holding the frame square.

Good luck and with a little practice the frame hits will go away.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Could be something with your pouch hold, your release or your form? You could be canting forward, or maybe you aren't squaring up the frame. One way to check that is to stand next to a mirror, draw and check your own form. Be conscious and deliberate when you release. Train your muscle memory to do it right and it will soon be second nature.

Start with a fixed anchor... you'll have to find your own spot and work your way from there...

Getting a few frame hits is par for the course... The Scouts should be able to take a few hits as well I think...


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

If your bands are not the same length (like an issue when you tied them on to the frame) it will cause the band set to pull unevenly and cause fork hits. Just my $0.02


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great advice all around. Practice in a mirror drawing and holding the frame square to the target.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Barryeverson said:


> So after setting up and shooting my Scout LT a few times I've come to the conclusion that OTT is far more comfortable than TTF . I have had 3 frame hits so far .. is there a guide on how to avoid this or is it just repetition and experience ? I'm using the full original bands that come with the Scout LT and what's most comfortable is a butterfly pull .. but it there a draw style that helps gain accuracy more than another that I can work on for a while first ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't try to learn shooting butterfly. Trim your bands to your active band length based on your draw length (not butterfly). Trying to learn with a floating anchor only adds complexity to the effort and increases the likelihood of fork hits.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Release or die.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Get your fork tips lined up so they are vertical, your frame line up perpendicular to the line of sight and your bands atop of one another, release release release.

PS, Did I mention release?.


----------

